# Wire Mesh lids.



## Chii (May 5, 2011)

So I was thinking of changing to wire mesh lids for my mouse tanks, as I've been using modified fish tank lids for some time now.

What size mesh is a good size for Fancy Mice, and hopefully some Striped Grass Mice.
The mess I am currently looking at is 12mmx12mm Mesh.

Also, can anyone suggest good places to purchase Mesh from, as I am currently only browsing Ebay for it.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

You need 6mm mesh for fancy mice as they can easily get through 12mm, especially when young.


----------



## Chii (May 5, 2011)

This is for Adult mice only, we currently have no intention of breeding in these tanks.

Any suggestions where we can find reasonably priced 6mm mesh? I have found 6metres at £28.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

http://www.wickes.co.uk/mesh-panel/invt/187720/


----------



## Chii (May 5, 2011)

Oh brilliant! thankyou so much, that makes a lot more sense than buying a great big roll of the stuff haha


----------



## Chii (May 5, 2011)

Wickes wanted £44 to deliver £6's worth of Mesh. So thats a huge no no.


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

It's no consolation. but I am having the same probem as you. I heve a number of large plastic boxes (as well as some conventional cages), and have been trying to buy some 6mm wire mesh without much success. The nearest Wickes is 25 miles away in Plymouth, so the £6 becomes £18 when the cost of petrol and the Bridge toll are included.


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Try: http://www.raygrahams.com/catalog/produ ... s_id=86773
Delivery for under 30kg is £5.99


----------



## Chii (May 5, 2011)

Thankyou Maddeh! That is brilliant, you're a star  *order already placed*


----------

